# What a day at Willard



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

Mind you, this was what I was thinking about all day at work and it never really happend.  

Finaly got my boat out for its maiden 2013 voyage. Arrived at the North marina at 6 a.m. clear skies, no "W", and weather reports for a great 73 degree day. Prepped the boat, muscle survey on dash and in boat, checked gear, grabbed my lunch/drink cooler, and proceeded to back down the launch ramp. 

Decided to hit up the marina for a few crappie....not even 10 minutes and WHAM! I am in to a bunch of nice 10-12 inch slabs. Keep a few for a nice fish fry and decide to move out to the main lake for some wipers or eyes. 

Started trolling the freeway bay area with one setup of a clown colored shad rappala and the other a maniac minnow. Trolling @ 1.7 mph. One setup on leaded line and the other off my downrigger at 10'. Almost got to feed lot and all a sudden POP goes my release and its FISH ON! Yup, a 7 lb wiper and me are about to do battle. Needless to say, the rest of the day was wiper after wiper.....Whew! my arms are killing me.

Then I got a call for yet another emergency job and my day dream was over! :evil:


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

That's about enough of that tomfoolery! I knew you were BSing at the mention of 73 degrees.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

You forgot to imagine the north marina is closed because of an oil spill...
Maybe it will stunt a few mosquitos.


----------



## BridgerM (Jul 20, 2012)

Sounds like a great day. I'll try to have the same at work tomorrow


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I didn't know that today was April first.
Speaking of Willard, I may run out there in the morning and watch the snaggers in action.
I would like to see a few of them getting caught and ticketed.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> I would like to see a few of them getting caught and ticketed.


Amen, Dale; Amen!


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

What are they snagging? Sorry not that familiar with Willard.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Mavis13 said:


> What are they snagging?


Spawning walleyes.
:evil:


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

dubob said:


> Mavis13 said:
> 
> 
> > What are they snagging?
> ...


Now hold on, is it illegal to keep ANY "snagged" fish in UT?


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

outdoorser said:


> Now hold on, is it illegal to keep ANY "snagged" fish in UT?


Absolutely, 100%, unequivocally, yes; it is illegal to keep ANY snagged fish in Utah. And I quote from the 2013 Fishing Guidebook: "_*You may not take or land a fish by snagging*_ or gaffing, and you may not have a gaff in your possession while fishing. The only exception is Lake Powell, where you may use a gaff to land striped bass."


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

dubob said:


> outdoorser said:
> 
> 
> > Now hold on, is it illegal to keep ANY "snagged" fish in UT?
> ...


Woo! Thought I was up on the rules but had never thought of that one. So how does that work, I mean what if a bass misses your lure and gets snagged _barely_ on the outside of there mouth?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

That would be a snag.


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

Foreward of the gill plate is ok (thats what I heard anyways). I "snag" fish in the face all the time. All they have to do is hit your lure from the side.


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

How the heck did my post of a fantasy fishing trip turn into a forum about snagging?

I am sick of hearing about the snagging (not my thing and not happy about it) and was trying to bring up a topic of the fun we are going to have. 

Yup another reason I dont post much, too much drama and posts get ruined!

FISH1ON.....OUT!


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Sorry, didn't mean to offend.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

dubob said:


> outdoorser said:
> 
> 
> > Now hold on, is it illegal to keep ANY "snagged" fish in UT?
> ...


Well..... There is one more exception.



> • Anglers may keep foul-hooked Bonneville cisco that are taken through normal, legal fishing activities.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Fishrmn said:


> dubob said:
> 
> 
> > outdoorser said:
> ...


My bad; good call. This would be one of those things that the DWR might want to consider for a rewrite next year - adding this exception to the paragraph from the "Restrictions on taking fish and crayfish" section I originally quoted.

Drew? Amy? What do you think?


----------

